# New Ariens Pro 420cc not throwing snow very good



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

Used my brand new ariens today for the 2nd time and at most times it couldn't throw the snow more 6ft from the unit. Yesterday it seemed to work great.

Very disappointed in this. A $2000. unit failing on the 2nd use, also reverse seems very slow. My neighbors 8HP unit could go faster and throw further. 

Feel like money wasted. Need to called the shop.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Where are you located?
Is the snow now wet vs dry before?

No snow blower throws wet snow good.


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

engine needs more CCs!


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> Where are you located?
> Is the snow now wet vs dry before?
> 
> No snow blower throws wet snow good.


It was wet yesterday and was throwing 30-40ft easy. Today is about 4in of fluff.

It's starts to throw then dies out to like 3-4ft from the unit.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

ehonda said:


> engine needs more CCs!


Your kidding right! it's 420cc. The biggest ariens makes.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

rdefino said:


> It was wet yesterday and was throwing 30-40ft easy. Today is about 4in of fluff.
> 
> It's starts to throw then dies out to like 3-4ft from the unit.



I would be amazed to see any snowblower throw wet snow 30-40 feet.
If the snow is drier now and it's barely throwing it something must have changed.

Does the engine sound the same? Is a belt or something slipping? Who assembled the unit?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

rdefino said:


> It was wet yesterday and was throwing 30-40ft easy. Today is about 4in of fluff.
> 
> It's starts to throw then dies out to like 3-4ft from the unit.


That very odd. Is the impeller housing iced up from the wet heavy snow? I'm sure you allready looked at that, but just tossing out idea's.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

It's hard to tell if the engine sounds different since it's the 2nd time using it. 

The first time I used there was some wet snow and this thing threw far, I was amazed at the power, so something did change. 

I could tighten the belt myself, especially when we have a "historic" storm coming tomorrow upwards of 2ft. I just never taken this one apart. I have worked on my older one alot.

I thought is might be iced up, but figured after running it for a half an hour it would have cleared up.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Did ya put your eye balls in the bucket and see if it is iced up?

Here in MN we bounce back and forth between wet and dry snow. I have never had anything ice up on my Ariens blowers (non heated garage). My MTD however always iced up. 

Just tossing out more things here, did you blow a shear pin? Rather doubt that would effect the throwing distance however. 

Maybe pop off your belt guard cover. See if you have allot of belt dust. Maybe something got misaligned on the assembly line. I have head of that happening and belts get shredded. 

I know I'm not much "right now" help with you looking down the barrel of a large snow fall.

Good luck!


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

I moved it to my garage and turned on the heat. Hopefully that helps. I'll pop the cover off and check also. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

Something I've sen people miss on the Ariens snow blowers. The choke knob is red. Around the choke knob is a circle of grey. That's the throttle. I've seen people adjust the choke and by mistake adjust the throttle to idle without realizing it, especially when wearing gloves.
Hope this helps
Johnny_W


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Johnny_W said:


> Something I've sen people miss on the Ariens snow blowers. The choke knob is red. Around the choke knob is a circle of grey. That's the throttle. I've seen people adjust the choke and by mistake adjust the throttle to idle without realizing it, especially when wearing gloves.
> Hope this helps
> Johnny_W


Agree'd. That is one mickey mouse design if there ever was one!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Johnny_W said:


> Something I've sen people miss on the Ariens snow blowers. The choke knob is red. Around the choke knob is a circle of grey. That's the throttle. I've seen people adjust the choke and by mistake adjust the throttle to idle without realizing it, especially when wearing gloves.
> Hope this helps
> Johnny_W





liftoff1967 said:


> Agree'd. That is one mickey mouse design if there ever was one!


How could someone not notice an engine idling @ 1500 rpm instead of running at 3200-3600 rpm!?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Silly has it sounds, maybe it was not set to full throttle.


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

He said so himself. I'm just throwing out ideas trying to help. 


rdefino said:


> It's hard to tell if the engine sounds different since it's the 2nd time using it.
> 
> The first time I used there was some wet snow and this thing threw far, I was amazed at the power, so something did change.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Fair enough, both good points.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Johnny_W said:


> Something I've sen people miss on the Ariens snow blowers. The choke knob is red. Around the choke knob is a circle of grey. That's the throttle. I've seen people adjust the choke and by mistake adjust the throttle to idle without realizing it, especially when wearing gloves.
> Hope this helps
> Johnny_W


+1
There's a guy on our Husqvarna "Answer Army" site asking how to adjust
the choke/throttle control knobs that posted yesterday. He says the knobs
and manual are confusing. They must be using the same setup on their engines.
When I look at the photo he posted it's exactly as you described.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

Online the choke is a knob and throttle is a lever that sits about 2ins below. Those were the first I checked. But will definitely check again. Thanks


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Doesn't Ariens have a specific belt break in period suggested before blowing snow, then adjusted? Was this done? From your description my first thoughts would be the auger drive belt/belts stretched and need the adjustment done. Did you notice if the auger engagement handle felt "softer" the second time? Hard to guess with only 2 runs. My newest 2 stage was an '89 so I'm going from reading knowledge here, not hands on


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

It's hard to tell if it feels different. It was never hard to engage it. Seems like a belt issue the way it throws good for a second or 2 then it just pours out of the chute.


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone have a good pointer for tightening the auger belt? Searching but not having any luck.


----------



## Johnny_W (Jan 5, 2015)

You're right, I'm wrong. The Pro series does look to have a different choke throttle setup. I apologize for the red herring.
Perhaps this will help. Here's a good video on adjusting the auger belt:




It's not an Ariens but it's the same as my lowly Deluxe series.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

shear pin? (Can you spin either auger by hand)


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Again, just tossing out idea's, but did you have enough snow built up in the bucket? 

I know with my blower, if I go to slow in the fluffy stuff, it does not throw as good if use a taller gear and make the motor labor a little. There is a fine line between blowing and plowing.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

i've had a shear pin break and didn't realize it and i've also had the throttle only 3/4. both times took me a while to realize it after machine was'nt working 100%


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

rdefino said:


> I moved it to my garage and turned on the heat. Hopefully that helps. I'll pop the cover off and check also. Thanks for the tips.


post some pics of the machine so I can take a looksee


----------



## rdefino (Sep 3, 2014)

All fixed!!!

needed to tighten the auger belts. I did it by the adjustment on the cable. Now it's throwing snow like crazy. All ready for the 2ft we are getting tomorrow.

Thanks for the pointer everyone!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

rdefino said:


> All fixed!!!
> 
> needed to tighten the auger belts. I did it by the adjustment on the cable. Now it's throwing snow like crazy. All ready for the 2ft we are getting tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer everyone!!


Good to hear you are ready for the coming storm


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you do the belt break in when new............tell the truth


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Good.. post up pics of the rooster tail!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

get some video (and post) when you're clearing the blast that's about to dump on you.


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Good job OP, I also bought a new pro series this year, mine has worked great thus far, the motor is sized just about right. For the little bit of snow we have had this year I can get buy running the machine at about 3/4's throttle most of the time, it just purrs along.


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

rdefino said:


> It was wet yesterday and was throwing 30-40ft easy. Today is about 4in of fluff.
> 
> It's starts to throw then dies out to like 3-4ft from the unit.


It needs the Auger rubber flap fix!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

FYI ... This post has not been responded to in 8 years ....


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Oneacer said:


> FYI ... This post has not been responded to in 8 years ....


How time flies! My Ariens Pro throws snow a long way.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All my machines throw snow a long way also ....


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

scrappy said:


> Good.. post up pics of the rooster tail!


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

ChrisJ said:


> How could someone not notice an engine idling @ 1500 rpm instead of running at 3200-3600 rpm!?


My neighbor refuses to blow snow above idle. Always fun to watch, chute blowing snow a foot or two in front of them, going slower and slower as they keep reblowing the same snow.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not good for the machine to be put through its operation at idle ... that's why they have notches on throttle for the operating speed. ... heck, many new engines don't even have an idle, as they start at full throttle, operate at full throttle ... also, being a splash oil lube system, one would surmise running at idle would not sufficiently lube itself.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Not good for the machine to be put through its operation at idle ... that's why they have notches on throttle for the operating speed. ... heck, many new engines don't even have an idle, as they start at full throttle, operate at full throttle ... also, being a splash oil lube system, one would surmise running at idle would not sufficiently lube itself.


There was even a debate in here a few years back about low idle/high idle as regards to proper cooling generated by the flywheel.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> There was even a debate in here a few years back about low idle/high idle as regards to proper cooling generated by the flywheel.



Many low cost engines didn't have an idle 60 years ago.
I've heard air cooled engines do need a decent rpm for lubrication etc but never knew if it's true or not.

I run my 420 slow, 2500-3000 rpm at times if I don't need to throw very far. 3000rpm throws about the same as it did with the 8hp tec.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

3700RPM = 60ish Feet...


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

tabora said:


> View attachment 201434
> 
> 3700RPM = 60ish Feet...
> View attachment 201436


You need a thermometer?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> You need a thermometer?


Not need, so much as like... It reminds me when I should change between my three levels of snowgear, BEFORE I start perspiring or freezing. Also warns me if we're approaching the freezing/melting point, especially in late spring.

What prompted the thermometer originally was when a front came through that dropped the temp about 20F in just a few minutes.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Davejb said:


> My neighbor refuses to blow snow above idle. Always fun to watch, chute blowing snow a foot or two in front of them, going slower and slower as they keep reblowing the same snow.


I have also found rare instances where this technique is useful . . . Narrow walkways between to closely spaced buildings, where you have no choice other than tomblow forward until in the clear, and high RPM operation just hits things . . . . is one (there are others).


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Oneacer said:


> Not good for the machine to be put through its operation at idle ... that's why they have notches on throttle for the operating speed. ... heck, many new engines don't even have an idle, as they start at full throttle, operate at full throttle ... also, being a splash oil lube system, one would surmise running at idle would not sufficiently lube itself.


Or, it could just be EPA emissions nonsense . . . For decades we had full range throttle controls on just about everything, and nothing was dying . . .Heck, even the new EFI machines (far superior mixture/emission controls) have gone back to a full range throttle. (And your supposed lube issue is comical at best! Most splash engines are grossly _over_ lubricated to avoid exactly that scenario, not to mention far less load and pressures at lower RPM . .)


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I (and those more versed than me..) would argue just like any ICE that lugging a machine (high load low RPM) is one of the worst practices one can do.

It generates the high cylinder pressures which means high stress on the bearings, especially crank bearings. Can lead to detonation (although not likely on these low compression engines), blow-by, and a slew of other issues.

Not saying its hard on the engine to 'work' it at idle, just don't overdo it.

An overly technical video, yes its about car engines but most of the concepts are the same.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

@jherbicide 
I learned not to do it on my 1986 Honda ATC200X 3 wheeler.

It never made any weird sounds, unless you tried to put a heavy load on it at near idle it would do a weird popping sound which I now know was knocking/pinging/detonating, whatever word you choose. At the time I was 9 or 10 years old, so didn't know what it was but knew enough to stop.

Just a few hundred rpm higher and it wouldn't do it.

Lugging is abuse and abuse is abuse it doesn't matter what someone's opinion is.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I was curious to know... I just changed the 3 belts on my 2015 28 Pro. The belts seemed loose to me. There was not a lot of tension on the belts with the auger handle down. The pulley was all the way out to where it sits in the square area. What is the correct tension for that tensioner to be at with what amount of slack for the belts while engaged?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Kielbasa said:


> I was curious to know... I just changed the 3 belts on my 2015 28 Pro. The belts seemed loose to me. There was not a lot of tension on the belts with the auger handle down. The pulley was all the way out to where it sits in the square area. What is the correct tension for that tensioner to be at with what amount of slack for the belts while engaged?


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you...


----------

